# Safe to paint foamies with acrylic paints?



## Jaar (Apr 24, 2019)

Like the title says, is it okay to paint foamies (not styrofoam) with water based, acrylic paints? Apparently foam of any type doesn't like spray paint judging from some of the topics I've found on this forum? Anyone have any experience in this topic they can share with me?
If it indeed is safe to paint, what would happen if I did not use sealant? Would it crack or chip off?
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have a specific brand of foam you are considering painting? Actually looking for what the foam is made up of.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I pretty much don't trust anything that isn't proven. SteveC (noted member here) introduced me to an amazing product and I've never looked back. It's called Pond Shield/Pond Armor. It's a little pricey, but it will go a long way if used correctly. Seal it up tight with it (at least two coats) let it dry/harden for a couple days, rinse and I doubt you will have any problems. I've used it on a multitude of items, including airbrushed styrofoam. Haven't killed a fish yet.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

+1 on Pond Shield/Pond Armor.

The centerpiece in my 450gal is a 34" arch-shaped section of dead casuarina tree root. After about a year it started breaking down is areas but still looked superb. I used a wood preserver to harden the piece then gave it a couple coats of Pond Armor/Shield. Best thing I could have done as it's pretty much in a preserved state now. Great stuff.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

Pond/Armor Shield. Let me write that down...


----------

